# Honey Ice Cream?



## whiskers

I've not done it but I eagerly wait to hear the results of your experiment.
Bill


----------



## Branman

Lmgtfy 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ted-allen/vanilla-ice-cream-with-honey-recipe.html


----------



## Phoebee

I've got a post up about how much ice cream flavors rely on pollinators. Seriously, ice cream is pretty boring without them. 

I suspect this recipe will be great, and will make one more example of why pollinators are important to ice cream.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331833-Icecream-and-pollinators


----------



## TWall

I just pour honey on my ice cream, tastes great!

Tom


----------



## blackowl

Nice. I never thought honey could be use in ice cream.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

I don't think you can replace all the original sweetener with honey, i think the crystals play a role in the end consistency of the ice cream.


----------



## johnbeejohn

Will see you for ice cream honey and waffles very soon ASTRO lzombee


----------



## AstroZomBEE

Did you make it up for the waffles?


----------



## johnbeejohn

Yes I did I did not see you there though when we ordered our food I seen you walk up after we left


----------



## AstroZomBEE

johnbeejohn said:


> Yes I did I did not see you there though when we ordered our food I seen you walk up after we left


FYI Volunteers eat free.


----------



## Cloverdale

I ate honey ice cream at a BetterBee seminar in NY, it was great! I think one of the guys is on this forum, is it Chris Cripps? Not sure.


----------



## cowdoc

The Betterbee Field Day has featured honey ice cream for a number of years. This was set up by the Stevens' before we bought the company. 

The Ice Cream Man is the one that makes the honey ice cream. Julia Reynolds has just sold the business, but it seems that the new owners are continuing in a similar manner. The sale was after the past Field Day, and I have not met the new owners. 

http://www.the-ice-cream-man.com/about

I am not sure if they came up with the recipe, or if it was provided to them. We take them honey, they make the ice cream, and it is good! They usually make a batch of a few gallons special for us, it is not one of their regular or rotating flavors. 

This year's Betterbee Field Day will be June 24, 2017 at the Washington County Fairgrounds. Tom Seeley will be the featured speaker. I expect we will have honey ice cream again.

Chris Cripps
[email protected]


----------



## Michael Palmer

When I was in Northern Ireland, Michael Young showed up with a tub of Ling Heather ice cream. Oh yumm.


----------



## Cloverdale

I sure do hope they continue with the honey ice cream at the BB field day...I mean I now know that Tom Seeley will be there, but if there is no honey ice cream I have to give this some thought....


----------



## bakedpeaches

TokerM said:


> I can't find any references to this, has anyone tried to make it?
> 
> I'm thinking of simply substituting honey for sugar at a 3:4 ratio in a standard vanilla base and churning it.


That sounds a good substitute!


----------



## Cloverdale

I just found a honey ice cream recipe (1945).
2 c. milk
¾ c. honey
¼ tsp. salt
2 eggs
1 cup cream

-Scald 2 cups whole milk, add honey and salt. Beat eggs. Pour scalded milk into the egg mixture and stir until well blended.Return to double boiler and cook for 3 or 4 minutes. Cool.Beat cream and gold into custard mixture. Freeze in refrig. freezer. Stir once or twice while freezing.
There is another for Honey Peppermint Ice Cream.


----------

